
Computational Meta-Psychology [video] - sawwit
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRdJCFEqFTU
======
glogla
For me, after the CAGE stuff, this was probably the most interesting talk of
this years CCC.

------
sravfeyn
Is there a link to last year's video that he refers to in the beginning, in
which he has talked about the four questions?

~~~
cosmoharrigan
[https://youtu.be/lKQ0yaEJjok](https://youtu.be/lKQ0yaEJjok)

